# اسس تصميم المسكن (مبادى تقسيم قطعة ارض).



## الصقر بنى هاشم (30 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم .........
الموضوع هو اننا كمهندسين مدنى فى هذا الوقت اختلط الامر علينا حيث يفرض السوق ظروف علينا ان نعمل الاعمال المهندس المعمارى وهذا واقع اليم وخصوصا عندنا فى مصر فيما يسمى بلغة السوق (بيوت اهالى) حسث ياتى العميل ويطلب منك انشاء منزل له على قطعة ارض معينه شامل ذلك اعداد الرسومات المعمارية والانشائية للمنزل ......

ومن هذا الواقع الاليم انطلقت واخذت ابحث فى موضوع التقسيم المعمارى حتى اعطانى صديق بحث لهذا الغرض لااخفى عليكم كسبت مكاسب علمية من وراء هذا البحث رائعة ...........

ولهذا ادعو اخوانى المدنيين ان يستفيدوا من هذا البحث ..................

الرابط:http://up5.m5zn.com/fkffq4eyyy4v/____________________________________1.doc.htm


----------



## إنشائي طموح (30 يونيو 2008)

مشكور صقر ، مجهود طيب


----------



## مرادعبدالله (30 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمددنيا (30 يونيو 2008)

شكرا أخى على المجهود


----------



## ماجد العراقي (30 يونيو 2008)

مجهود طيب بارك الله فيك


----------



## خضر العيثاوي (1 يوليو 2008)

شكرا ياباشا


----------



## ميدو 1 (1 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا وزاد الله من امثالك


----------



## ممدوح انور (1 يوليو 2008)

بقى كل البلاوى والمصايب اللى عايشةفيها مصر لم يؤلمك سوى هذا الموضوع :81:
مشكور على الملف

هذا برنامج يمكنك من تقسيم قطعة الارض ويعطى كل تصميمات معمارية جاهزة 





 

التحميل من هنا​ 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a528ab/​ 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/1817bb/​


----------



## ابونهى (2 يوليو 2008)

ماقصرت والله يوفقك


----------



## سفيان بشرى (2 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 0000000000
نشكر الاخويين الصقر بن هاشم و ممدوح انور على هذا المجهود 
 جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## mhmdfred (2 يوليو 2008)

الاخ الكبير ممدوح انور لك كل الشكر


----------



## م عيد (2 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## م.عاصم (3 يوليو 2008)

يعطيك العافية ولكن تظهر لي الرسالة التالية
"Sorry but this file reached max downloads limit"
يبدو لأهمية الموضوع فقد وصل الحد الأقصى من التحميل لذا أرجو إعادة رفعه من جديد
وشكرا على الموضوع المميز


----------



## ياسين محمد الهوسي (3 يوليو 2008)

يعطيك العافية ولكن تظهر لي الرسالة التالية
"Sorry but this file reached max downloads limit"
يبدو لأهمية الموضوع فقد وصل الحد الأقصى من التحميل لذا أرجو إعادة رفعه من جديد
وشكرا على الموضوع المميز لاعليك انتظر 2 دقيقة وسوف تحمله بعد ادخال الحروف


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (3 يوليو 2008)

لم استطع تحميل البرنامج هل من فاعل خير يرسله لي على العنوان anasyem2004*********** وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء انا في حاجة ماسة الى البرنامج...


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (3 يوليو 2008)

عنواني هذا على ****** حيث لم يظهر جزء كلمة ******


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (3 يوليو 2008)

anasyem2004ATYahooCOM


----------



## أحمد شلبي (3 يوليو 2008)

Sorry but this file reached max downloads limit


----------



## م.طاهر (3 يوليو 2008)

الرجاء اعادة تحميل الملف وشكرا


----------



## الصقر بنى هاشم (4 يوليو 2008)

*الرابط الجديد +موقع رسومات هندسية جاهزة*

رابط بحث التقسيم المعمارى 1..............

http://up5.m5zn.com/rxhjkcft6fsi/____________________________________1.doc.htm


----------



## الصقر بنى هاشم (4 يوليو 2008)

*الرابط الجديد +موقع رسومات هندسية جاهزة*

الرابط2...........

http://up5.m5zn.com/ipe52c4t4xtu/___________________________.txt.htm


----------



## جبار الغالبي (5 يوليو 2008)

أولا : شكرا جزيلا للصقر بني هاشم على البرنامج لأنه رائع بالفعل 
ثانيا : حبيبي مهندس الفلوجه يوجد هذا البرنامج في العراق على أقراص C D بأسم المصمم المعماري وتقبل فائق تحياتي


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (5 يوليو 2008)

ياريت ترفعه علي موقع تاني وشكرا


----------



## ziad (6 يوليو 2008)

مجهود رائع


----------



## احمد على عمار (6 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## almass (19 يوليو 2008)

الرجاء اعادة رفع البرنامج محتجة ضروري


----------



## سمراء النيل (20 يوليو 2008)

برجاء التكرم واعادة رفع الملف مرة اخرى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## amaino (21 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## طارق عاصم (22 يوليو 2008)

مشكور م ممدوح وربنا يكرمك على البرنامج الجميل وجاري التحميل الواحد كان محتاج الببرنامج ده من زمااااااااان


----------



## احمد1589 (22 يوليو 2008)

محتاج البرنامج ممكن شرح طريقة التحميل او رابط اخر لكم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## البوليتكنك (22 يوليو 2008)

هذا برنااااااااااااااااااااااامج فاشل


----------



## سمراء النيل (22 يوليو 2008)

كل الروابط مش شغالة ممكن حضرتك ترفعهم تااااااانى


----------



## طارق عاصم (24 يوليو 2008)

أخ ممدوح ياريت تغير الرابط 
التحميل مبيكملش ابدا بقالي يومين بحاول احمله ومش قادر يا ريت تحطه على موقع زي بادونجو او اي حاجه غير الرابيد شير والميجا ابلود لو سمحت ... موقع يكون سهل ويدعم الدونلود اكسليراتور ومشكور على مجهودك لأني محتاج البرنامج ده جدا


----------



## engineer_85 (24 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله بيك اخي على المجهود


----------



## مهندس امجود (25 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ممدوح انور (25 يوليو 2008)

احمد1589 قال:


> محتاج البرنامج ممكن شرح طريقة التحميل او رابط اخر لكم الشكر والتقدير


 


طارق عاصم قال:


> أخ ممدوح ياريت تغير الرابط
> التحميل مبيكملش ابدا بقالي يومين بحاول احمله ومش قادر يا ريت تحطه على موقع زي بادونجو او اي حاجه غير الرابيد شير والميجا ابلود لو سمحت ... موقع يكون سهل ويدعم الدونلود اكسليراتور ومشكور على مجهودك لأني محتاج البرنامج ده جدا


 
سأعيد رفع البرنامج ولكن ممكن توضحوا اى مواقع يناسبكم ؟


----------



## سحووره الأموره (25 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن لم اتمكن مر تحميله ممكن اعادة رفعه


----------



## مهندس كاره (29 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي


----------



## هندسة بانيقيا (30 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك يا صقر


----------

